# Converting a Lionel Christmas Engine to direct Track Power



## stevil (Jan 2, 2009)

I found a Lionel Engine from the Holiday Express Christmas set (http://www.lionel.com/products/find...ywords=&CategoryID=499&RailLineID=&CatalogId=) in my storage while digging out our christmas train. I think it was a replacement engine for a defunct kit that I purchased originally, but returned after a bit of frustration and replaced with the Aristocraft set. Somewhere along the line I was sent a replacement engine.

For fun - I jammed some wires into the only port visible and plugged it into my transformer, and I was rewarded with lights and strange noises but no power to the wheels. I then took it apart and tried wires directly to the motor from my track transformer and it works just fine (throttle, forward, reverse).

So, now I'm curious how I can convert it (easily, cheaply) into a working engine on my powered track (all Aristo-craft). I believe the original set had power being provided from a tender, and that is what the one port on the back of the engine is for. But I am fine to bypass the circuit board (which also does sound and lights) if I can just get power to the motor.

I'm a total newbie to railroad modifications... but can follow instructions!

Any thoughts or ideas?

Thanks!
Steve


----------



## Don Trinko (Nov 9, 2012)

I did this by mounting a small wood block on the bottom. Before mounting the block I screw 2 separate .006 brass feller gauge material to the wood block. Then soldered the motor wires to the brass. The brass is springy but bends easily. 
I also put in some weight (3 dead batteries) to help keep the engine stable in the turns. 
It works but is fairly crude but the Locomotive is no masterpiece either! Don


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Be careful using dead batteries for wieght as they will leak acid.


----------



## stevil (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks Don - That makes sense to me. Does that work for forward and reverse? Did you mount the feelers so they connect to the top of the rail or the inside side?

I think the engine is heavy enough with the motor for it to not be an issue. It's got a pretty good heft and low center of gravity.


----------



## Don Trinko (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes it works fwd/rev since the track has DC power and there is a switch on the transformer for fwd/rev. The feelers ride on th top of the rail in between two of the drive wheels. 
A better way to do this would be to get the front truck/pickup from a defective loco that uses track power but I had what I needed to do it this way and to be honest the battery type engine I had was not worth putting much time/money into.
Good point on the dead batteries. I will have to check occasionally. Don


----------

